# Plastic gears 3D printed



## Tin Falcon (Apr 28, 2016)

Well folks while browsing tony Birds thread on the paddleboat build I saw some cool spur gears that looked 3d printed.  I inquired about the gears and to my disappointment found they were a purchased commercial product.  

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=25301
But wait there's more 

 To my amazement I found a simple easy gear generating program that creates an stl file  for 3d printing. 
so I can create a simple disk spur gear file with a few keystrokes and then have one printed in less than half an hour. And now that i have upgraded the printer I can do nylon. 

http://gears-3d-printer.en.softonic.com/



I will try to get some photos  up.  these are metric gears but it is all but numbers and I can add  features and weld a bronze sleeve in the center if I want. 


Tin


----------



## rourkek4 (Apr 29, 2016)

we have a few 3d printers in work and are quite capable. However, this week we had a demonstration from a guy in a rapid proto company we use from time to time on their latest metal printing (sintering) technology. 

They are printing full functional (~99.8% density) 316 stainless parts to a ridiculously high resolution and dimensional stability. All i could think of was gears!!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 29, 2016)

Exciting technology indeed. the access to free / OS design software  that is very capable and affordable desktop 3d printers. 

Now it would be great to have a  metal printer /laser cutter engraver  capable of  metal . I know the technology is in the hands of universities and large corporations. now. but how long to trickle down. 
Tin


----------



## purpleknif (Apr 29, 2016)

Saw an article he other day in one of the trade magazines by Bill Gibbs of Gibbs cam fame. The thrust of the piece was that while 3D printing will continue to evolve it will never replace traditional machining for most parts for any number of reasons.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 29, 2016)

well  I will not even attempt to argue that statement. 

The original intent of 3d printing was never  mass production . It was intended as a rapid prototyping process.  a 3 dimensional  sketch one can touch  hold look at at any angle and even check dimensions and fit to another part or parts.  
But like computers as time goes by and imaginations go wild, 3d printing has become so much more. Medical applications and food service applications aside., 3d printers are used to make much more than just prototypes. They can make  usable parts , patterns, molds, props etc. 
The artistic aesthetic materials that are available like marble  fill ,bronze fill , wood fill etc make the process very useful for artistic expression and architectural modeling. 
The engineering /technical materials make it great to create things like model RC cars flying drones replacement parts , and prototypes that actualy have similar properties to a production part.  
Designs can be tested rather than just viewed and measured. 
3D printing is relatively slow process. So yes not suited to mass production .

Yet 3d printing has so many applications for the home machinist hobbyist that I feel it can not be ignored nor should it be. Should it replace our lathe , mill or shaper  of course not it can"t but it can do things other tools and processes can not. In  unison with design software if opens up a whole new world to the imagination and is another great tool to show creativity. 

Personally I find it amazing to be able to make a custom gear in literally 10 minutes .


Tin


----------



## Cogsy (Apr 29, 2016)

I have recently been exposed to some cutting edge research utilising 3D printing (or even 4D) at university and they can do some amazing things. 

For instance, I know the theoretical resolution limit for extrusion is around 50 microns - any smaller nozzle than that and a weird flow effect (I forget it's name) causes the extrusion to swell as it exits the nozzle, back to the 50 micron diameter. There is a new technique that I have seen the result of, that can produce controllable filaments down to as little as 200 nanometres (0.2 microns) in diameter (but the material costs 3K USD per kilo). They're testing lattice structures for medical implant and the final hope is to be able to print on-demand within the operating theatre itself as the patient requires it.

I forget now which technique utilises it, but I have also seen demonstration footage of a printer extruding without heating the material, using pressure instead which liquefies the material enough to extrude it and bond to the structure being made, then virtually instantly hardens.

The 4D stuff was even weirder with a structure being printed in the seemingly normal way, then being able to be controlled (as in changing shape) in regards to a changing environment. Imagine printing an open palmed hand, then having it become a closed fist if you spray it with water - that sort of thing.

I'm not sure that much of this research will trickle down to home use, or would even be useful for the hobbyist, but there's certainly a lot of high level research being done in 3D printing and I'm sure some of it will filter down eventually.


----------



## bmac2 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi Tin
It seems that there are new and better filaments coming out every day. I think there are a lot of places in model engendering where a good quality plastic or nylon gear could be used. As an example the timing gears in the Webster wouldnt be under any great load or exposed to high temperature.
At Rush gears you can download from the catalog and create custom gears in an .stl format.  
http://www.rushgears.com/


----------



## Wizard69 (Apr 29, 2016)

As far as production parts GE is using 3D printed metal parts in its latest jet engines. It allows for parts that can't be made any other way or can actually shave production time on very complicated parts.   Obviously 3D printing isn't for everybody and isn't always cost effective.  

Interestingly some guys over on the model railroading forums are using 3D print services to make parts for model steam engines.   It allows for parts that are strong, unique and all metal as opposed to built up plastic structures or soldered up brass.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 30, 2016)

Bob: thanks for the  link. I bookmarked the page. 



> It seems that there are new and better filaments coming out every day. I think there are a lot of places in model engendering where a good quality plastic or nylon gear could be used. As an example the timing gears in the Webster wouldn&#8217;t be under any great load or exposed to high temperature.






> It allows for parts that can't be made any other way or can actually shave production time on very complicated parts.



Both very good points
Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 7, 2016)

I feel a caveat is in order here. : While it is in deed fast and easy to create a gear prototype with a 3d printer to create  a fully functional gear the right material needs to be used and of course some care in printing. 
The right material is nylon , see below and of course one needs a 3d printer capable of printing nylon .  many low end printers will only doo abs/ pla without modification.  And some very high end printers will only do ABS. 


The below quotes are from Taulman Materials

Taulman 3D



> Additional notes:
> 1. Only Nylons should be used for gears, etc where a slippery surface is desired.  All other materials will scratch against each other creating a plastic dust.  And eventual failure.







> Nylon 618 = Nylon 618 was the first nylon developed by taulman3D specifically for 3D Printing.
> Potential uses:
> Gears - Med/Heavy load
> Propeller blades
> ...


Hope this helps and clarifies.
Tin


----------



## Nick Hulme (May 8, 2016)

Wizard69 said:


> As far as production parts GE is using 3D printed metal parts in its latest jet engines.



With what spend and running cost for the machine that Laser Sinters the parts? 



Wizard69 said:


> It allows for parts that are strong, unique and all metal as opposed to built up plastic structures or soldered up brass.



There are now filaments available for 3D printers specifically formulated for lost wax process casting, with the option to use warm sculpting tools to neaten up the printed part before encasing in refractory I think this is the best 3D printing related home option for making durable engineering parts of good quality and finish, 

 - Nick


----------



## davidyat (Oct 13, 2016)

Well today I learned that 3D printing of metal is called "sintering". This technology is going to only advance unbelievably. My best friend has a Double Disc Grinding business and when I mentioned, at his shop, of hearing about 3D printing of metal, he reaches over and hands me a couple of TITANIUM parts that were 3D printed that he was grinding for a customer. Gads, what are we going to see in the coming years!!

Dave


----------



## Nick Hulme (Oct 14, 2016)

Cogsy said:


> I have recently been exposed to some cutting edge research utilising 3D printing (or even 4D) at university and they can do some amazing things.



If they can do 4D printing they should give Stephen Hawking a call, that is quite literally out of this world! 

;-) 

 - Nick


----------



## Cogsy (Oct 14, 2016)

Nick Hulme said:


> If they can do 4D printing they should give Stephen Hawking a call, that is quite literally out of this world!
> 
> ;-)
> 
> - Nick


 
Sounds like it but the 4th Dimension is just time. It references a 3D printed object which can self deform to a new shape based upon ambient conditions. It's really cool to see an almost 2D projection of an orchid twist, rotate and bend into a near perfect 3D representation when placed in water.


----------



## Nick Hulme (Oct 14, 2016)

Cogsy said:


> Sounds like it but the 4th Dimension is just time. It references a 3D printed object which can self deform to a new shape based upon ambient conditions. It's really cool to see an almost 2D projection of an orchid twist, rotate and bend into a near perfect 3D representation when placed in water.



Ah, then it's "New Media Speak" for something that isn't 4D printing, I was thrown off by the lack of the use of the word "Like" as punctuation ;-)


----------



## abby (Oct 14, 2016)

4D has always been available , it's when you order today but don't receive the goods for 2 weeks.
Dan


----------



## Hopper (Oct 14, 2016)

> If they can do 4D printing they should give Stephen Hawking a call, that is quite literally out of this world!
> 
> ;-)
> 
> - Nick



They'll be able to have the parts ready the day before you ordered them.


----------



## Cogsy (Oct 15, 2016)

Nick Hulme said:


> Ah, then it's "New Media Speak" for something that isn't 4D printing


 
I have to disagree. Time is a dimension and needs to be considered, in fact many things cannot be accurately defined without this fourth dimension (even a simple question like "where did you park your car" depends on time). In geometry (especially in relation to physics) we use far more than the 3 'usual' dimensions. The misconception of only 3 dimensions existing is akin to the myth of humans only having 5 senses, which fail to account for the multitude of other senses we have (like heat, pressure, sweet, sour, acceleration, balance and many more).

This printing process is not a trivial 'media speak' use of the 4th dimension either. Consider a drug delivery system (something like a folded pill or tablet) with the active drug on the inside surface. This folded pill would then 'unfurl' and deliver the drug when in the correct pre-set pH environment like the intestine rather than the stomach (which I believe is the preferred delivery location for many drugs). Thus, your final printed object is realised in relation to time, as in the moment it is in the correct environment, not by when you machine finishes the print.

Sorry this is way off topic but I find it a really interesting subject.


----------



## Nick Hulme (Oct 15, 2016)

3D printing of something which changes shape when subsequently treated in a specific way does not make the initial printing process "4D" and since almost all manufactured parts today change in some way with time or temperature are we now to call all parts "4D" ? 

If I am to believe this is "4D Printing" then if I make a Memory Metal spring I am, according to this new, heavily BS-Laden description, "4D Metal Bending", it's bunk, interesting bunk, but still bunk! 

Everything changes in some way with time and/or variations in environment, some things more so, such as the "4D Actuators" in  your thermostatic radiator valves or any classic car thermostat and the water flow controller in many electric showers, the use of "4D" terminology is obviously marketing guff to grab headlines and make 3D printing sound more sexy! 

If this is "4D Printing" then anything reacting with a change of size or orientation as a result of environmental change can now be marketed as "4D", marketing departments will love this! 
 - Nick


----------



## Cogsy (Oct 15, 2016)

Nick Hulme said:


> If this is "4D Printing" then anything reacting with a change of size or orientation as a result of environmental change can now be marketed as "4D", marketing departments will love this!
> - Nick


 
I think your argument falls into the 'reductio ad absurdum' category. I consider there's a world of difference between a bimetal strip bending as temperature changes, or even plain old thermal expansion (same thing really, I know), versus a virtually flat material bending, twisting and spiralling into a complex, predetermined geometric shape based on very precise environmental conditions. Then considering that these resultant shapes are the result not of the material (which is responsible for the activation parameters only) but they way in which the piece is printed and this method is truly 4D. 

Basically, taking the same material but printing to 2 different designs, 2 virtually identical appearing flat sheets of the same size could transform into completely different final shapes with the same activation conditions (like a cube and a spiral for instance). 

When the item that is printed transforms into the final shape precisely when required to and long after if left the printer itself, how is that not 4D?


----------



## Nick Hulme (Oct 20, 2016)

Cogsy said:


> I consider there's a world of difference between a bimetal strip bending as temperature changes




Google "Memory Metal" you're answering whilst playing with only half a deck there! 


Additionally none of your response makes anything about the printing process "4D", if you had a grasp of some (these days) fairly basic Physics you'd see marketing hype for what it is. 
Then again anyone with a liking for over-complication would skip straight past the phrase "3D printing of a 4D part" even though that is still stretching the reality somewhat and claim to be "4D printing". 

If you're claiming time is the 4th dimension then all 3D printing which is not instantaneous is "4D"
 
 - Nick


----------



## Cogsy (Oct 20, 2016)

Nick Hulme said:


> Google "Memory Metal" you're answering whilst playing with only half a deck there!


 
While memory metal is interesting stuff, you bought up car thermostats, etc. which are examples of thermal expansion. There's that reductio ad absurdum again.



Nick Hulme said:


> Additionally none of your response makes anything about the printing process "4D", if you had a grasp of some (these days) fairly basic Physics you'd see marketing hype for what it is.
> 
> Then again anyone with a liking for over-complication would skip straight past the phrase "3D printing of a 4D part" even though that is still stretching the reality somewhat and claim to be "4D printing".


 
Hmmm, insults now? I think I'll refrain.



Nick Hulme said:


> If you're claiming time is the 4th dimension then all 3D printing which is not instantaneous is "4D"
> 
> - Nick


 
It's only Wikipedia, but here's a link to a decent explanation of time as a dimension. And a couple of quotes from the page:
"*A temporal dimension is one way to measure physical change*"
"*In physics, three dimensions of space and one of time is the accepted norm*"
Maybe my limited grasp of physics is causing me to misunderstand these basic premises? I will let my professors and research supervisor know post-haste.

I have no doubt there'll be some response to my post but as you have seen fit to denigrate me in your previous post I will no longer be conversing with you (feel free to have the last word though).
Have a great day!


----------



## Nick Hulme (Oct 22, 2016)

Cogsy said:


> While memory metal is interesting stuff, you bought up car thermostats, etc. which are examples of thermal expansion.



And in what way is change in volume with temperature less "4D" than other movement? 

Oh, yeah, Wikipedia! That's your basic reference for Physics  

You have nicely side-stepped the Memory Metal reference but have interestingly confirmed that any time-based change in dimension is valid as a 4-D process which includes thermal expansion such as wax-based thermostats and even bi-metal strips (which you raised but I at no point mentioned)

You have thus confirmed that calling 3D printing of "Stuff that moves" is no more 4D than the manufacture of anything else which remains less than perfectly stable with change of time or temperature. 

I thank you for your confirmation in this, 
Regards, 
Nick


----------

